# استفسار: هل عداد 10 أمبير يتحمل تركيب تكييف 1.25 حصان



## basembannis (26 يونيو 2009)

*استفسار:57:​*
عداد الكهرباء للشقة مكتبوب عليه:
10 أمبير ، وجه واحد ، 50 ذبذبة

و أريد تكييف واحد فقط في أحد الغرف 1.25 حصان لغرفة مساحتها: 3x3.5 م علما ان عندي في نفس الغرفة جهاز كمبيوتر و في الشقة عامة عندنا أجهزة أخرى .

أرجوا أن أعرف هل العداد يتحمل تكييف 1.25 أو 1.15 حصان و لا يوجد مشكلة


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (26 يونيو 2009)

اخي الكريم نفس المشكلة كــــــــانت معاية امس 

وشغلت جهاز تكييف كارير 1.5 حصان ومفيش اي مشاكل الحمد لله 

بس لو عندك غسالة اتوماتك مينفعش تشغلهم مع بعض يا الغسالة يا التكييف 

مفيش مشكلة ان شاء الله بس نصيحة غير العداد خلية 40 امبير واعتقد الموضوع بسيط وغير مكلف 
عشان لو حبيت يكون عندك حمل عــالي في الشقة .

واهم شئ يكون عندك مفتاح امان خارجي خارج الشقة عشان لو لقدر الله يفصل الكهربا عن كل الشقة 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## basembannis (26 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جدا على اهتمامك وردك يا م.محمد


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (26 يونيو 2009)

اخ الكريم تستطيع تركيب مكيفك وانت مرتاح لات حتى مكيف بقوة 1.5 حصان يستهلك اقل من 10امبير


----------



## نتانجن (26 يونيو 2009)

اه يتحمل مع ملاحظة تركيب قاطع تيار نقلا عن مهندس محمد فتحي


----------



## basembannis (27 يونيو 2009)

اخواني شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (28 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اليك الحل اخي الكريم

من المعروف ان 1 حصان = 746 وات تقريبا 
اي انه 1.25 حصان = 932.5 وات

ومن المعروف ان الوات = الفولت * الامبير

ولنفرض ان المكيف 220 فولت 
اذن الامبير المستهلك لديك يكون كالتالي
932.5 / 220 = 4.22222222222222222222 امبير

يعني ركب المكيف وفي بطنك يطيخه صيفي شلين

وفق الله الجميع وارجوا ان اكون اققلت وافدت


----------



## basembannis (28 يونيو 2009)

الأخ شرطي الهندسة : شكرا جدا


----------



## toktok66 (28 يونيو 2009)

لا يجوز لان LRA اكبر من التيار العادي للتشغيل حوالي 5 مرات بمعنىانه لو يسحب حمل التشغيل 4.2 
سيكون في بدايه التشغيل سحب 4.2x 5 = 21 amp 
والقاطع الكهربي في لوحه التشغيل 10 امبير وسيفصل القاطع في بدايه عمل الجهاز


----------



## toktok66 (28 يونيو 2009)

لا يجوز لان LRA اكبر من التيار العادي للتشغيل حوالي 5 مرات بمعنى انه لو يسحب حمل التشغيل 4.2 
سيكون في بدايه التشغيل سحب 4.2x 5 = 21 amp 
والقاطع الكهربي في لوحه التشغيل 10 امبير وسيفصل القاطع في بدايه عمل الجهاز


----------



## basembannis (28 يونيو 2009)

أخي toktok
أنا عايز استفسر منك على حاجة :أنا قاطع الكهرباء في لوحة التشغيل أكبر من 10 أمبير بتيألي لأن مثلا اكتشفت ان المكنسة الكهرباء بتاعتنا مثلا حوالي 7 أمبير أو حوالي 1600 وات و شغالة عادي يعني أكبر من التكييف!!! فمعرفش ممكن توضحلي أكتر و معلش لأني مليش خبرة أوي في الكهرباء ... وشكرا جدا على اهتمامك وردك على استفساري


----------



## بسيوني حسن (28 يونيو 2009)

الف شكرعلي المعلومة المهمة دي


----------



## enter (28 يونيو 2009)

ما الذى يحدث عند تكرار فصل التيار الكهربائى عن الشقة عن طريق مفتاح الامان او القاطع الكهربائى خارج الشقة؟ علما بان ذلك يحدث كثيرا بسبب تشغيل جهاز تكييف 1.5 حصان مع اجهزة كهربائية كثيرة فى الشقة والعداد الكهربائى 10 امبير
وهل تنصحونى بتغيير القاطع الكهربائى وزيادة سعته ؟ وذلك بصفة مؤقته حتى اقوم بتركيب عداد 40 امبير؟


----------



## moby (28 يونيو 2009)

أخوتى الأعزاء
بعد التحية

أنى أعرف أن عدادات الكهرباء العادية تعمل من 10 - الى 40 أمبير دون ضرر على العداد فى حالة أستخدام أجهزة مختلفة مجموعها يساوى هذا المتوسط.....
وجربت عداد قديم مع تكيف كاريير 2.25 حصان وبعض الأجهزة المنزلية الأخرى دون مشاكل..


----------



## moby (28 يونيو 2009)

enter قال:


> ما الذى يحدث عند تكرار فصل التيار الكهربائى عن الشقة عن طريق مفتاح الامان او القاطع الكهربائى خارج الشقة؟ علما بان ذلك يحدث كثيرا بسبب تشغيل جهاز تكييف 1.5 حصان مع اجهزة كهربائية كثيرة فى الشقة والعداد الكهربائى 10 امبير
> وهل تنصحونى بتغيير القاطع الكهربائى وزيادة سعته ؟ وذلك بصفة مؤقته حتى اقوم بتركيب عداد 40 امبير؟


 

طبعا غير القاطع الكهربى على الأقل 25 أمبير.......

ولا داعى أطلاقا لتغير العداد...


----------



## أبوبكر الحجازي (21 يونيو 2010)

إخواني الأعزاء حتى تعم الفائدة فأرجو من السادة الأفاصل أن يسندوا الكلام الى أهله كل في تخصصه وانا سأتكلم فيما يخصني بصفتي مهندس كهرباء لذا أحب أن أوضح بعض المفاهيم الخاطئة التي ذكرها بعض الزملاء الأفاضل،فأقول وبالله التوفيق :
أولا :لحساب الأمبير لأي حمل وخاصة الأحمال التي تحتوي على محركات و*خاصة* *التكييف* فلا بد من ادخال معامل القدرة في الحسابات حيث يكون معامل القدرة منخفض في مثل هذه الأحمال ولذلك فإن قيمة التيار المحسوبة في المثال السابق خاطئة وسوف تتعدى هذه القيمة بلا شك وهذا يرجع الى معامل القدرة الخاص بكل تكييف
ثانيا: لحساب تيار البدئ للمحرك فهذا يرجع الى نوع المحرك وهل هو أحادي الوجه أم غير ذلك والذي أريد أن أشير اليه في هذه النقطة أن الأخ الذي قام بحساب تيار البدئ فوجده قد تجاوز قيمة المفتاح فاعتقد أن المفتاح سيفصل لأجل هذا الفرق . وهذا الكلام في الحقيقة خطأ لأن هذه المفاتيح مصممة على تيار القصر وهناك فرق بين تيار القصر وبين زيادة تيار الحمل لذلك أقول لا يستلزم اذا تعدى تيار البدئ قيمة المفتاح أنه سيفصل بل هذا يرجع الى فترة تيار البدئ بالاضافة الى قيمة التيار وعمر المفتاح وعادة لا يفصل المفتاح في مثل هذه الحالة. وأسأل الله أن ينفعنا بما علمنا :56:


----------



## lookpop (21 يونيو 2010)

الي الاخ توكتوك كلام سياتك ليس دقيق و يمكن للسائل ان يركب الجهاز علي هذا العداد ولاشيء يحدث لان امبير الجهاز يكون في حدود من ( 5 - 5.5 ) .


----------



## أبوبكر الحجازي (27 يونيو 2010)

ردا على الإخوة الأعزاء : 


شرطي الهندسة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اليك الحل اخي الكريم
> 
> من المعروف ان 1 حصان = 746 وات تقريبا
> ...





toktok66 قال:


> لا يجوز لان lra اكبر من التيار العادي للتشغيل حوالي 5 مرات بمعنىانه لو يسحب حمل التشغيل 4.2
> سيكون في بدايه التشغيل سحب 4.2x 5 = 21 amp
> والقاطع الكهربي في لوحه التشغيل 10 امبير وسيفصل القاطع في بدايه عمل الجهاز



لذلك أقول ردا على هذا الكلام السابق مايلي :
إخواني الأعزاء حتى تعم الفائدة فأرجو من السادة الأفاصل أن يسندوا الكلام الى أهله كل في تخصصه وانا سأتكلم فيما يخصني بصفتي مهندس كهرباء لذا أحب أن أوضح بعض المفاهيم الخاطئة التي ذكرها بعض الزملاء الأفاضل،فأقول وبالله التوفيق :
أولا :لحساب الأمبير لأي حمل وخاصة الأحمال التي تحتوي على محركات وخاصة التكييف فلا بد من ادخال معامل القدرة في الحسابات حيث يكون معامل القدرة منخفض في مثل هذه الأحمال ولذلك فإن قيمة التيار المحسوبة في المثال السابق خاطئة وسوف تتعدى هذه القيمة بلا شك وهذا يرجع الى معامل القدرة الخاص بكل تكييف
ثانيا: لحساب تيار البدئ للمحرك فهذا يرجع الى نوع المحرك وهل هو أحادي الوجه أم غير ذلك والذي أريد أن أشير اليه في هذه النقطة أن الأخ الذي قام بحساب تيار البدئ فوجده قد تجاوز قيمة المفتاح فاعتقد أن المفتاح سيفصل لأجل هذا الفرق . وهذا الكلام في الحقيقة خطأ لأن هذه المفاتيح مصممة على تيار القصر وهناك فرق بين تيار القصر وبين زيادة تيار الحمل لذلك أقول لا يستلزم اذا تعدى تيار البدئ قيمة المفتاح أنه سيفصل بل هذا يرجع الى فترة تيار البدئ بالاضافة الى قيمة التيار وعمر المفتاح وعادة لا يفصل المفتاح في مثل هذه الحالة. وأسأل الله أن ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## سيف الدين محمدسعيد (10 يناير 2014)

اخي الكريم يمكنك تشغيله وانت مطمئن لانه يسحب اقل من5 امب


----------



## G.Johnson (12 يناير 2014)

انا فهمت ماذا يقصد الاخ توك توك وسأوضحه

الكومبرسر لديه ثلاث اطراف كهربائيه
(ملف الدوران / ملف البدء / الملف المشترك)

عندما يعمل الكمبرسر بشكل طبيعي ويسحب التيار الذي تحدث عنه الاخوه يكون 
يكون المصدر الكهربائي مشبوك على ملفي (المشترك / الدوران)

لكن في بدايه التشغيل فان الضاغط يحتاج الى دفعه من ملف البدء قبل ان يبدأ بالدوران بشكل طبيعي ويسحب التيار المعروف

المشكله تكمن في اننا بحاجه الى وصل التيار الكهربائي بالبدايه ( بملفي الدوران والمشترك وملف البدء) و عندما يبدأ المحرك بالدوران بشكل طبيعي يجب فصل ملف البدأ

للقيام بهذه الحركه نستخدم قطعه تسمى الريلاي

هذه القطعه عباره عن ملف نحاسي فيه قلب حديدي وتركب على طرفي المحرك (ملف البدأ / ملف الدوران) ولها مدخل كهربائي واحد

والطرف الكهربائي الثاني يوصل بشكل دائم مع الملف (الملف المشترك)

عندي وصل الكمبرسر مع التيار الكهربائي بالبدايه فان التيار سيصل الى الملفين الاساسيين (المشترك والدوران) لكنه سيواجه صعوبه ببدأ الحركه لذلك يقوم بسحب تيار اضافي ليستطيع بدأ الحركه عندما يسحب هذا التيار الاضافي سيتولد مجال مغناطيسي داخل الملف النحاسي الخاص بالريلاي يكون كافي لتحريك القلب الحديدي فان القلب الحديدي سيقوم بوصل الملف الثالث (ملف البدأ) وعندها سيبدأ المحرك بالدوران بشكل طبيعي ويعود لسحب التيار الطبيعي اللس تكلم عنه الاخوه ولذلك سيقل المجال المغناطيسي داخل الملف النحاسي ويعود القلب الحديدي لمكانه 

الخطوره تكمن في فتره التشغيل وهي عندما يبدا الضاغط بسحب التيار الاضافي ليستطيع تحريك القلب الحديدي ووصل الملف الثالث (ملف البدأ) ليبدأ بالحركه

تحدث الاخ توك توك عن هذا التيار واللذي يصل الى 4 اضعاف التيار المسحوب 20 امبير اثناء التشغيل مما يعني انه سيتجاوز التيار المسموح للقاطع الخاص بك وهو 10 امبير

هذه العمليه تحدث بسرعه كبيره وقد تحدث بثواني ليس لدي خبره بالكهرباء لاعرف كم المده بالضبط لكن من الممكن ان تكون سريعه لدرجه لا تؤثر لو استخدمت القاطع 10 امبير

لكن لو حدث عطل بقطعه الريلاي الخاصه بضاغط المكيف فهنا ستكون الخطوره العظمى
كون الضاغط سيقوم بسحب كميه التيار المضاعفه بشكل مستمر لعدم قدرته على الدوران بسبب عدم وصل ملف البدأ


----------

